# SBE with Comfortech...Ouch!!!



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

My father just bought one of these and the salesman suggested taking it out and shooting a bunch of rounds through it before hunting with it to get it broke in. He suggested using heavy loads at first until it gets broke in. I went out and bought some close out ammunition to break it in with. I had gotten a good deal on a couple of 5 packs of OO buck lead 3.5" loads and figured those would be good to start with. Well, after the first shot, I thought I had been kicked by a horse. I pulled the trigger on the second round, this time making sure it was tight against my shoulder. Strike 2. Well, being the stubborn one I am and not wanting to admit that my shoulder hurt like crap, I pulled the trigger on the third round. Pain!!!! I was soooo sore after that I didnt dare even fire a 2.75" steel round against that shoulder. I finished off the rest (7) of the OO buck with hip shots. My father shot a few 3" steel rounds and said the kick was pretty solid also with those loads. I have two 10 guages (SP10 auto and an H&R single) and have no trouble with any loads I have fired through them. I have fired some 2oz lead in the SP10. I weigh 260 pounds. I cannot imagine shooting the SBE without the comfortech with 3.5" loads. Is this simply a case of too heavy a round? Can I expect similar results with 3.5" steel? My shoulder is still too sore to run some heavy steel loads through it. Man I hope this shoulder feels better by September when my father and I head for Cananda for a week of Goosing. I know the SBE is a popular gun with Goose hunters and would appreciate any knowledge or advice or opinions on this. Thanks!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I have the same gun and yes shooting the 3.5 rocks when your shooting at targets or practicing.. I would like to point out that once you start shooting at geese or ducks you won't, more then likely notice it.. When we were pattering diffrent 3.5 inch shells I know that I noticed it a lot, but this fall and spring when hunting I didn't notice it at all.. Also if you have your hunting jacket and heavy clothes on you won't notice it as much. I would like to recommend shooting the 3.5 inch BB Winchester loads through it when hunting. They hit stuff really hard at good ranges and to be honest they won't hurt the pocket book at less then a 100 a case. Let me know what you think..
Bandhunter


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a nova and an SBII if you think the SBII kicks you ought to have a go with the nova. I also shoot 3 1/2 bb from winchester. And I agree with above you don't notice much when the adreneline is kicked in. I use a padded vest all the time when I shoot and you get used to it after a while.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Like bandhunter said, once you start shooting ducks and geese with it, you wont notice the kick at all, until maybe the next day...


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Hands down the SBEII is the softest shooting gun around . Like you i was breaking it in so i figured i whould try patterning my SBEII with 3 1/2in mags. And to put the recoil reducer to the test i brought a Xtrema and a couple other guns, and without a doubt the SBEII was the softest shooting gun. But if you are shooting at stationary targets a gun dose seem to kick alot more than shooting at moving targets , because when you are shooting at a moving target your mind is focused on two things hitting the target and getting off a follow up shot if needed.


----------



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys, it is not my mind that has a bruise. It is my shoulder. I just never expected the kick I got and like I said, I have shot a bunch of rounds through my 10 guage. Anyway, it will be my dad shooting the SBE. I am sticking with my SP10.


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

Your SP10 is also twice the weight and is gas operated makes a big difference, just don't get in the habit of flinching when you pull the trigger, and compared to a Nova that SBE2 kicks like a pellet gun.
Good Shooting!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

SBEIIstyle said:


> Hands down the SBEII is the softest shooting gun around . Like you i was breaking it in so i figured i whould try patterning my SBEII with 3 1/2in mags. And to put the recoil reducer to the test i brought a Xtrema and a couple other guns, and without a doubt the SBEII was the softest shooting gun. But if you are shooting at stationary targets a gun dose seem to kick alot more than shooting at moving targets , because when you are shooting at a moving target your mind is focused on two things hitting the target and getting off a follow up shot if needed.


Its all in your head. There is no way the extrema or any other gas action gun puts more pounds per sq. inch on you than your SBE. They(SBE) are known to be mules and scientific test prove it. The one advantage SBE have is there simplicity to break down. A novise can break down and clean a SBE in 10 min, where a Xtreema-391 can take up to an hour.


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya i guess your right and Xtrema shoots a little softer than the SBEII but not by much . But the Xtrema is a hevier gun than the SBEII. And i think Benelli has defenetly cut down the recoil on the SBEII compared to the first SBE.To the point were the inertia guns can be compared to gas guns when it comes to recoil. Plus the simplicity of having a inertia gun never hurts .


----------

